# Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?



## Barschulte (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi Boardies,

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 


habe jetzt so viel positives von der Barweiler Mühle gehört, habe mich dazu entschlossen im Frühjahr auch mal hinzufahren!!!#6 


Jetzt kommen die Fragen aller Fragen!:;+ ;+ ;+ 
Welche Köder sind dort erlaubt? Nur Naturköder (maden, würmer...) oder auch Spinner und Giummiköder (Twister oder Blinker)?
Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Teichen vom Besatz, der Beschaffenheit und den Ködern her??
Um wieviel Uhr müsste ich morgens da sein um noch einen einigermaßen guten Platz zu bekommen?
Apropo Platz, welche stellen könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Welches Gerät ist erforderlich für diese Monster, die man in der Gallerie der Homepage sehen kann?
---
Wäre ein elektr.Bissanzeiger für das Angeln auf ...???... sinnvoll oder reichen ein paar Glöckchen?|kopfkrat 
---




Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus für eure Antworten und hoffe , dass ich euch nicht allzu arg überrannt habe!
Aber als "Nichtkenner" des Geländes etc. tuen sich einem die Fragen schon auf!!!#c 





:q BARSCHULTE:q


----------



## angeltreff (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

Ich habe zu Hause ein Prospekt, sehe heute abend mal nach.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

*Barschulte*
na wenn du hier keine Anworten bekommst...!?!?
sende eine PN an 
Alleskönner oder Forellenudo 
da
wird dir geholfen denke ich...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

Hi Barschulte,
Kunstköder sind in jeglicher Form verboten. Gib mal unter Suche Barweiler Mühle ein dann wirst du viele Infos erhalten 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Fischdödl (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

wie lepo schon gesagt hat sind alle Kunstköder verboten.Wenn du am Wochenende dahin fahren willst,würde ich schon um 7.00 Uhr vor der Türe stehen,sonst könnte es mit einem guten Platz eng werden.Am besten gehst du gleich an den ersten Weiher(da ist auch alles drin),entweder gleich links an dem kleinen Steg,oder hinten rechts in der ecke.Der 2.Weiher(Inselweiher)ist bis März ein reiner Raubfischweiher.Und der 3. ist ein Forellenweiher und auch der kleinste.Und pass auf dein Material auf,gehn echt ab die Forellis da:qIch bin am Wochenende auch wieder da wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

   Gruß Guido


----------



## Barschulte (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

@Fischdödl:


Sind dann also im 1.Teich auch Welse, Störe, Hechte, Zander,... drin???

Werden ab März im 2. Teich auch wieder Foorellen eingesetzt??


----------



## Angler2004 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

hi,
mit wem fährste denn da hin? alleine?


----------



## Fischdödl (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

jep,im 1.Teich ist alles drin,ich glaube bis auf Zander.Im 2.Teich kommen ab März wieder Forellis rein und dann kostet er auch wieder 17,-(zur Zeit 29,-)

 Gruß Guido


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*



> Werden ab März im 2. Teich auch wieder Foorellen eingesetzt??


 Ja,der Inselweiher ist dann wieder genauso ein Mischteich wie Teich 1 auch


----------



## Fischdödl (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

boah Udo,watt für en Volltreffer:q


----------



## Fischdödl (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

@Angler....wenn du mich meinst,mit meiner Frau,meiner kleinen Tochter sowie meinem Schwager mit seiner Frau.Der Forellenudo ist ja zur Zeit zu faul mit mir da hin zu fahren:qoder Udo|kopfkrat


----------



## Angler2004 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

ne ich meine barschschulte, ist ein freund von mir.


----------



## Fischdödl (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

ach so


----------



## Barschulte (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

Hi @ Horchheim, Alfter und sonstige dunkle Voreifelorte!!!! 

@Angler 2004:

Vielleicht fahre ich mit Michael Leopold und Kai dahin.
Wollen dann im großen Maße auf stör und waller gehen.
Yauh, das wird ein Spaß mit der 40 g spinnrute auf waller zu gehen!!!

wenn einer von deinen Eltern uns fährt, können wir jam al zusammen da hin fahren!!


@Fischdödl:

Gehst du nur auf Forrellis oder auch mal auf die janz dikken???

Wenn ja mit Tauwurm?




@ all:


Wichtige Frage:

Wieviel kostet Nachtangeln?






thx for listening!!
Pray to HTML!!


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

ich geh nebenbei auch auf Stör und Waller,in der Regel mit Tauwurm oder totem Köfi.Da ich aber dieses Jahr erst zweimal da war habe ich noch nichts gefangen.Ich denke mal liegt noch an der erfahrung|kopfkratIch bin normalerweise nicht so ein Forellenpufangler,aber am Rhein fängt man ja zur Zeit auch nix.Da bin ich froh die Barweiler mühle gefunden zu haben.

 Gruß Guido


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

ich werde am Montag mal berichten wie`s war.


----------



## Barschulte (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Barweiler Mühle - welche Köder?*

Wie sieht es denn  im Moment in der Barweiler Mühle aus?

Laufen die Forellen 

oder is TOTE HOSE?


Wäre dankbar für eine kurze Berichterstattung! 

(Will evtl. Mittwoch mal hin)

BARSCHULTE


----------

